# Easiest Tshirt Blank labels to remove



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

From your experiences which tshirt blank manufacturers have the easiest labels to remove.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

the anvil 779 has a tear away label.. it comes off pretty easily and the quality of the tshirt is great.


----------



## Shaliza (Jun 12, 2007)

Why don't you use a seam ripper? Granted, you have to know how to do it properly, but it does the job perfectly. At least for me.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Any of the ones with tearaway labels: Article1, Alstyle, Anvil, Pacific Sports, etc.


----------

